# 3 meds together



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

I take klonopin . 5 mg daily, along with buspar 20 mg daily and celexa 10 mg daily, how long is it ok to take these medications together every day, its been about 2 weeks, and i can't get an appt till early october, is it ok to take all these together for a long period of time?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Kid if it makes you feel any better i take depakote topamax lamictal zyprexa and klonopin and i dont feel that any of them work but the klonopin so i hope that helps u dont fret its safe...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

that does make me feel better, thank you, klonopin is the only one thats helped me so far 2


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

That mix of medications wont give you any problems in the long run. In fact from what ive read buspar works much better when combined with a ssri like celexa.

Ive been on a bunch of different meds for various problems ive had and they havent hurt me. I function alot better on them then without them. At the moment im on clonazepam, seroquel, amitriptyline, and oxycodone.

So you have nothing to worry about you should be safe.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I think the title "comfortably numb" describes it appropriately to a tee.

I am on sulpiride, venlafaxine and abilify. Today was the first day I have come off sulpiride on my own free will and I feel a lot better for it. Taking two antipsychotics just didn't work for me although in the States I believe it is the norm.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Synapse said:


> I think the title "comfortably numb" describes it appropriately to a tee.


 The only one of those meds that makes me really drowsy is amitriptyline and since i take it before bed its not a problem. Clonazepam and oxycodone dont make me drowsy at all in fact that make me more alert. Oxycodone has a stimulant effect on me and i get all energetic on it.

Seroquel doesent really make me drowsy it just calms me down and brings me down to normal. This is a good thing because sometimes i get all hyper and agitated and need to chill out.

The dry mouth i get from the seroquel the first hour or so after i take it is the most annoying side effect. Its a great med and it has done wonders for my mood swings.


----------

